# Upgrading to Leopard



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 18, 2009)

Upgrading to Leopard from Tiger.How does this sound:1. Copy my internal HD to an external.2. Format internal - I want to do this there is 4 tears of gunk!!3. Shift the old stuff back from external and then upgrade?
Have I missed anything??
Funny, I used to always have the latest, now I like what works - for some things!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 18, 2009)

Aaaaw Geoff, Snow Leopard will be out soon! LOL

If you really want to get rid of 4 years of gunk, I'd copy everything to the external and reformat, but then, I wouldn't copy stuff back and upgrade. I'd do a fresh install and then selectively copy stuff back. Keep the external around for a while in case you find you missed something.

I'll um, drop you an email about something else though, before you go to all that work.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Victoria!!


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Jul 18, 2009)

Geoff! Wait!

If you have any Adobe software (and perhaps other vendors as well) be sure and deactivate your copies before doing this. Then after your upgrade and reinstall you can re-activate them. I ALWAYS forget this step and wind up on the phone with Adobe to get a new activation.

When Snow Leopard comes out in September you can probably just upgrade in place since you won't have accumulated that much "gunk" by then.
Good luck and welcome to Leopard!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Gene, so maybe I should just wait a month or two and see if I can stretch out for a new MBP??The tip about deactivating is interesting, thanks...


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jul 19, 2009)

I have always found a fresh install to be the best way to upgrade no matter how clever the upgrade tools are touted to be. It does take a little longer but is worth it.

I have never de-activated any software during numerous upgrades and have never had a problem. Is this something new ? and where do you de-activate it ?


----------



## DonRicklin (Jul 19, 2009)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=7259.msg4949'#msg4949' date=1247996824]
I have always found a fresh install to be the best way to upgrade no matter how clever the upgrade tools are touted to be. It does take a little longer but is worth it.

I have never de-activated any software during numerous upgrades and have never had a problem. Is this something new ? and where do you de-activate it ?
[/quote]Deactivation here is with respect to moving to a New Machine, and is necessary depending on how one migrates from one machine to another.

Don


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Jul 19, 2009)

Deactivation really applies to Creative Suite apps. LR does not activate in the same way these do. Adobe allows two activations. I've had instances where my hard drive failed so I couldn't deactivate my CS. So when I got a new drive and reinstalled I couldn't activate CS because I had already activated it on (1) the failed hard drive and (2) my laptop. So off to the phones I went.
You deactivate in the help menu. 

Don's right in that it depends on how you do this. However, it's much easier to be sure and deactivate before then activate after. Frankly, I wish Adobe would drop the whole activation thing. But, DRM is a topic for another time.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jul 19, 2009)

I wonder how this works for people in places without internet access for example many classrooms in schools and colleges.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 19, 2009)

Then they can phone instead Nik, but it's a real pain! Schools and colleges have different licensing and install options because of the high volume.


----------

